# Is anyone finding dogwalkingnow useful?



## padifoot

Hello,

I am on dog walking now, and it has come to my attention that something isn't quite right- it may just be me but I'd love to hear what other people think on this.

I spoke to someone a few weeks ago and they said it isn't a good website because she lives in the North and all the jobs posted are in the South of England. And now I come to think of it when I look on it, all the jobs are pretty much up North and I live in the South. (Different to what she had said)

Then I replied to a dog owners job wanting her dog walked- and I gave the perfect letter. The next day, on the left of the page it had said- here are a few of our happy dog owners. I'm like what!!!!! I literally replied to her ad the day she put it up, and the application doesn't close till 2 weeks, and the site is already saying she has chosen a walker.

So now I'm thinking are these job ads delayed to some people, so they do not have a chance?

I am now worried that what if the website was built, where they have a company behind it who take all the jobs in a certain area? I know it sounds bizzare. But I am getting a little concerned with the limited jobs in my area and how no one replies to my job applicants and jobs are already filled before the ad closes.


I hope thats not too confusing and you kinda got the drift of what I am saying.

I love the site, but its not really bringing me customers and I don't know if I am doing something wrong or the site itself??

Thanks


----------



## Guest

I've been looking at that site too. I haven't got the money to sign up but it seemed a bit too good to be true to me (ps - I hope it isn't and that you get lots of business from it  )

Em
xx


----------



## padifoot

Eroswoof said:


> I've been looking at that site too. I haven't got the money to sign up but it seemed a bit too good to be true to me (ps - I hope it isn't and that you get lots of business from it  )
> 
> Em
> xx


Thanks for the reply. I know what you are saying, it does look too good to be true. But I just think its weird how someone up in the North says there's never jobs in the North and myself saying all jobs are up in the North. It makes you wonder whether it was/is bad timing for both of us or something isn't right with the site.

I really would love to have more customers, but I don't quite know how to find them. What have you found useful?

Thanks

Lou x


----------



## Petloversdigest

I found posting an ad on Gumtree useful - it seems well read and you can confine your ad to local regions and it's free!


----------



## candysmum

facebook! They have pages where you have freestuff/for sale etc in ... location

I have been advertising my business there and i have had loads of business through it best part is its free and local to you!. 
good luck


----------



## newfiesmum

Padifoot, Are you on Googlemaps? It is free to list and local, also Google Adwords is free until someone clicks on your ad, then you pay, but you can set a budget.

There are loads of free listing sites I have found and you can even get a free listing in Yell.com

This one you're talking about I have never heard of, but if you are paying I would cancel if I were you. With all the free ones about, do you really need it?

With the Google ones, you can put in your own areas and your own keywords, so if someone looks under dog training, or dog walking, or whatever, your ad will come up and it will be local. Google is the most popular search engine there is, so well worth doing.

You can also get a free listing in Thomson Local Directory the same way.


----------



## padifoot

Petloversdigest said:


> I found posting an ad on Gumtree useful - it seems well read and you can confine your ad to local regions and it's free!


Totally agree that gumtree is great!! :001_smile:


----------



## padifoot

candysmum said:


> facebook! They have pages where you have freestuff/for sale etc in ... location
> 
> I have been advertising my business there and i have had loads of business through it best part is its free and local to you!.
> good luck


Hello,

I'm slightly confused with what you wrote. I have tried facebook but I can only finding advertising where you have to pay per click, but I don't understand what you have gone on for it to be free.

Please could you help me understand where on facebook you have gone through to get it free etc?

Many Thanks


----------



## padifoot

newfiesmum said:


> Padifoot, Are you on Googlemaps? It is free to list and local, also Google Adwords is free until someone clicks on your ad, then you pay, but you can set a budget.
> 
> There are loads of free listing sites I have found and you can even get a free listing in Yell.com
> 
> This one you're talking about I have never heard of, but if you are paying I would cancel if I were you. With all the free ones about, do you really need it?
> 
> With the Google ones, you can put in your own areas and your own keywords, so if someone looks under dog training, or dog walking, or whatever, your ad will come up and it will be local. Google is the most popular search engine there is, so well worth doing.
> 
> You can also get a free listing in Thomson Local Directory the same way.


Hey,

Funny you mentioned googlemaps (Google places)- that is the worst site I have ever had to deal with!! I put an ad on it, and I had to wait for a postcard for a pin. I then typed the code and it said that ad was active. But I look myself up on google places and I never come up. I have been hunting for a telephone number where I can ask for help as to what I am doing wrong- and theres nothing.

Can you help me out as to what I may have done wrong?

Many Thanks loux


----------



## newfiesmum

I'm still waiting for a postcard, only put mine on yesterday, but this is the number of the helpline for adwords: 0845 358 0038

If they can't help, they should be able to give you another number.


----------



## Petloversdigest

padifoot said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm slightly confused with what you wrote. I have tried facebook but I can only finding advertising where you have to pay per click, but I don't understand what you have gone on for it to be free.
> 
> Please could you help me understand where on facebook you have gone through to get it free etc?
> 
> Many Thanks


Yes, I would love to know more about this too -I always feel I haven't really got the hang of facebook and it's true potential to reach customers.


----------



## newfiesmum

Candysmum has kindly put instructions on my visitor messages, if anyone cares to have a look. I was just as confused. I find Facebook really confusing at the best of times, can never find what I am looking for.


----------



## Petloversdigest

Thanks for that - will read and learn....


----------



## Andromeda

I found it! You are creating your own page on Facebook.
I was checking another dog trainer business page and on left side under likes I found:
_Create a Page_
Simply click and you have got your free advertisement.


----------



## Petloversdigest

I followed the instructions on Newfiesmum visitor messages (thanks Newfiesmum) and that seemed to work too - will be most interested to see if my site stats now change as a result....watch this space!  (I love the internet!)


----------



## newfiesmum

Petloversdigest said:


> I followed the instructions on Newfiesmum visitor messages (thanks Newfiesmum) and that seemed to work too - will be most interested to see if my site stats now change as a result....watch this space!  (I love the internet!)


You can make your own business page as well, as Andromeda says. I did one myself today, though I must say I still find facebook one of the most complicated sites around.


----------



## kate11

Im a member or dog walking now, and the same problem is with me being located in the North all jobs are down south way past Manchester! 

This is very bizzare somthing has to be wrong! :

I have applied to 5 jobs and recived 1 and walk a lovely jack russel. 

Maybe its just the luk of the draw but very odd, as to what has been said in prev posts above.

Ive ended my membership. 

kate and ruby


----------



## newfiesmum

I wonder if anyone has contacted this website and told them of the problem. If people are paying to advertise for dog walkers (don't know if they are) they at least want to know that suitable people are seeing it.


----------



## kate11

Just to let all no i have tried emailing the dog walking now site, and the mail address is not properly installed cant find a number? 

does anyone else have any problems with the site too?
with gaining customers.

kate and ruby


----------



## padifoot

kate11 said:


> Just to let all no i have tried emailing the dog walking now site, and the mail address is not properly installed cant find a number?
> 
> does anyone else have any problems with the site too?
> with gaining customers.
> 
> kate and ruby


Hello Kate and Ruby,

That's not really professional is it. They are advertising themselves all over the internet and yet they don't have their emails working?!?! Did you use this email [email protected] ?? What did you try writing to them saying?

What really annoyed me was how I really wanted to walk this dog that lives near me, and I wrote a brilliant application, and it said the job closes in 4 weeks... then all of a sudden the very next day- this customer was on the left- being one of their satisfied customer. So it gave me the impression that certain ads get put on their late (For people like us), so that other people get a chance first. The way I see it is; if the customer was to choose someone... its very short timing to put an ad up, then view a load of dog walkers and then choose one by the very next day. Just doesn't add up.

Lou x


----------



## kate11

Hi lou,

Yes i tried that email, but all i got was the defient mail was uninstalled properly! so couldnt rite anything at all.

I was going to ask why the jobs for people up north are all down south, vs versa if this is the case it needs looking at as people are advertising their companies and getting nothing back.

They must be making a fortune, not very professional at all if you cant contact them via email or tel. :nono:.

kate

(i have emailed through msn, await reply) will keep posted. if i get a reply that is.


----------



## Guest

They have plenty of time and organization to try and get me to join, I have an email from them at least once a month, this is after I made an enquiry about 18 months ago


----------



## kate11

just had a reply and this is what they said:

Thank you for your email and feedback. We are yet to receive another email along the same lines as this. The customers that we speak to are very happy with the service we provide at Dog Walking Now. I am sorry that you are not.

This still didnt answer any of my email that was sent, however it did answer the bit were they are recieving another enquiry the same??. 

hopefully they will look into it further.

kate


----------



## newfiesmum

kate11 said:


> just had a reply and this is what they said:
> 
> Thank you for your email and feedback. We are yet to receive another email along the same lines as this. The customers that we speak to are very happy with the service we provide at Dog Walking Now. I am sorry that you are not.
> 
> This still didnt answer any of my email that was sent, however it did answer the bit were they are recieving another enquiry the same??.
> 
> hopefully they will look into it further.
> 
> kate


What they are saying then, with "we are yet to receive another email along the same lines" is that you must be imagining it because no one else has complained! I suggest everybody who uses this site should email and complain, then they might pay attention.

I get very annoyed when you have a genuine complaint and all you get back is: Sorry you feel that way, bye, bye. The concept of the site sounds really good and yet you are getting nothing out of it.


----------



## moreforpaws

Hi,

I started my business More For Paws over a year ago. When I first started out...with the feeling of tumble weed blowing around me, I looked into this site. I didn't have the money to pay there and then, but thought i would keep an eye on it and if any barnsley jobs came up I would pay up and reply asap......but none ever did! I go on there occasionaly, but in the past year the closest a job has ever come to me is 25 miles away or so 

Do the people looking for a dog walker have to pay to post an ad? I thought they did, which is why I didnt subscribe (that and the lack of jobs in my area). Because....if it is the case (please excuse my rant if they dont have to pay) why would some one pay to go on their to find a walker, when a simple google search brings up many companies...for free!

Any way....a year and a bit on....I am now turning over £1,500 A WEEK....through expanding my business!!! So I am glad I never went on their site.

For any newbies starting out.....
1) Be patient....that first call will come
2) You get out what you put in...I didnt get to where I am now without a lot of blood, sweat and tears...literaly!!!!
3) If you need any more advice about setting up (and you are not on my door step  ) PM me and I will tell you anything I can, anything I wish i knew when i started!!!!

Thanks,

Jenni


----------



## kate11

Hi jenni

I just started up the beginning of this year! and thought it seemed a good idea at the start to sign up to the site! after replying to 5 and only 1 reply its just the look of the draw, i decicded to end it as not getting much custom from it. 

as you say there are so many ways to free advertise, you dnt need to pay, and what you put into it you get back from it. 

(more people to let them no about the 'dogwalkingnow' site, there more likely to look further in to it) 

kate


----------



## furballs

We also looked at using dog walking now, but thought it was to expensive, as we did regester with a different one where u put money on then use it as and when you want to reply to peoples wanted adds, they were supposed to email us with possible ones but they didnt, i was checking the site my self every few days and did respond to a couple, but i sort of forgot about the site and now iv forgotten what its called! still money on there though!

Anyway, in asking where customers found us online, they've often said 'freeindex', customers can make reviews on there too, and they sent us stickers, and you can have a review feed on your website.
And all for free! :thumbup:

and iv never understood how to set up ad words! Im not sure it would be worth it as you get a lots of websites views but it doesnt mean they're going to use you, so i feel you might waste your money a bit with it..:001_unsure:


----------



## DoggyDash

I'm a new dog walker looking for clients in Cheshire and I'm hesitant about subscribing to dogwalkingnow. It seems costly for the few jobs advertised and I'm reluctant to shell out money when the only good reviews I've read about it have come through the site.


----------



## padifoot

DoggyDash said:


> I'm a new dog walker looking for clients in Cheshire and I'm hesitant about subscribing to dogwalkingnow. It seems costly for the few jobs advertised and I'm reluctant to shell out money when the only good reviews I've read about it have come through the site.


Hey,

There are currently 3 Cheshire jobs on the dog walking now site. I do know that Cheshire comes up a fair bit, from what I can see. Your best bet is to advertise locally in newsagents and local newspapers. That is where most of my clients have come from.

Regards

Louise x


----------



## Ivywalker

Hi 

I'm new to this site - I have just set up a dog walking/pet sitting service and have had calls this week from yell.com and thomsonlocal(free) also a couple of enquiries from a gumtree ad. I've paid for the first year on dogwalking now but no enquiries as yet and only 1 job ad in my area?


----------



## Collars and Leads

Hi Louise

I must say that I am having the same trouble as you with regards 'dogwalkingnow' adds. I subscribed for 2 years being told that my company "Collars and Leads" would be on the first page of google for that period.

I subscribed in March this year and already I have completely gone from all pages. I sent an email requesting my money back or to put me back on the first page and quite frankly I was fobbed off. I was told that members' are moved down the page to allow new members to appear but I pointed that I had paid to STAY on the first page and if they refused to put me back there then I want a refund. Basically, I was told to will not receive a refund and that was that. I cannot cancel my subscription as I have paid up-front but I will never renew it.

Carol - Collars and Leads:smile:


----------



## Pontcanna Dog Walking

I have been looking at this site this morning and I am undecided on wether to join. I live in Cardiff and so far haven't seen 1 advert for dog walkers needed but loads for people offering dog walking services. Hmm.


----------



## newfiesmum

Pontcanna Dog Walking said:


> I have been looking at this site this morning and I am undecided on wether to join. I live in Cardiff and so far haven't seen 1 advert for dog walkers needed but loads for people offering dog walking services. Hmm.


Judging by what everyone else has said, I think you would be wasting your money. You would be better putting up some posters in local shops or even a small ad under pets in the local newspaper.


----------



## Pontcanna Dog Walking

newfiesmum said:


> Judging by what everyone else has said, I think you would be wasting your money. You would be better putting up some posters in local shops or even a small ad under pets in the local newspaper.


Thanks Newfiesmum, that's the same conclusion I came to...I can get about 3000 leaflets printed for the same price as 3 months membership and I definitely think I'd get more business with the leaflets.


----------



## Petloversdigest

Pontcanna Dog Walking said:


> Thanks Newfiesmum, that's the same conclusion I came to...I can get about 3000 leaflets printed for the same price as 3 months membership and I definitely think I'd get more business with the leaflets.


If its any help, I have just recruited a dog walker and I used a company that advertises in our local community mag - I liked the feeling that they lived just down the road and would know the local safe dog walks and so on.


----------



## padifoot

Collars and Leads said:


> Hi Louise
> 
> I must say that I am having the same trouble as you with regards 'dogwalkingnow' adds. I subscribed for 2 years being told that my company "Collars and Leads" would be on the first page of google for that period.
> 
> I subscribed in March this year and already I have completely gone from all pages. I sent an email requesting my money back or to put me back on the first page and quite frankly I was fobbed off. I was told that members' are moved down the page to allow new members to appear but I pointed that I had paid to STAY on the first page and if they refused to put me back there then I want a refund. Basically, I was told to will not receive a refund and that was that. I cannot cancel my subscription as I have paid up-front but I will never renew it.
> 
> Carol - Collars and Leads:smile:


Hello Carol

Thats the exact same problem I had a month ago. I said it is pointless anyone being on the site if they just get shifted off the first page, I told them they should alternate it. They said thanks for the feedback, they have let managers know etc. Then I message them again two weeks later saying how come nothings been done about making the site a fairer site and they said there is nothing they can do blah blah blah.

The annoying thing is I signed up two businesses on there (Under same name, both with different write ups), the one that I paid for two years have never had a message or phone call and the other one that I signed up quarterly I just cancelled as I only ever had one client. Its ridiculous.

Its so frustrating!:mad2: I hate companies that are con artists.

Lou xx


----------



## Wagtime

Interesting thread! Have been looking at signing up but can't afford the cost at the moment! They also run dogtrainernow too and that's the same cost as the dogwalkernow but you get a discount if you subscribe to both. TBH, have kept an eye on the site but it doesn't seem to have the vacancies in my area and I think it would be better to try something else myself first.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## padifoot

Dogtrainingnow, is totally rubbish!! I signed up to that too for a year and have had 0 response. No one knows about the site and there are hardly any customers that are wanting business on the site- so that is a total waste of money!!

Lou xx


----------



## Pro Dog Runners

I did see dogwalkingnow and considered using it, but my gut told me not to. I think what people have said with all the free listings is probably the way to go. 

Good luck!


----------



## struthie

I have an ad on there,been on there well over a year and not had a single job from it,freeads better way to go I think!


----------



## waller540

The whole way DogWalkingNow works is a scam. One of the reasons it doesn't work is that you can't even search by typing in your area. Customers have to go through a pointless list of regions and counties. The site looks horribly outdated as well.


----------



## See A Man About A Dog

I'm so glad I read this post because I was close to paying to join Dog Walking Now!
Thanks for that! I have a Facebook page which I update regularly. To be honest, my clients come from existing client referral or a potential client picking up a flyer / business card!


----------



## Pet Services Kent

Dog Walking Now is rubbish! I was on there for a while, it's hard to use and too expensive. Not worth the money IMO.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans

Oh no I have paid!

I set it up more to approach people who were looking for services but have never had a reply. 

I thought it was as the people who were posting were poo at replying. 

Maybe not!


----------



## Doggy Chums

We previously advertised on it when it first started. The owner there is rather arrogant and seems to only care about the financial side. 

The requests on there, seem to be rather too cheap and people advertised for dog walking in south east england when they are situated in the north and a one man band. 

It seems to be a bit of a mess of a site that is motivated by offering the world for her pound of flesh. 

Just my experience... sad to say.

PS. If you are wanting dog walking work, i can help, we are a dog care company, covering the south east of england. Always looking for new carers!

Damien


----------



## gordeeto

I have just come across this posting as I was trying to find if anyone had reviewed this website at all. 

As the last comments seemed to have been posted some time ago, I think it is time to restart the thread! 

I registered with Dogwalking now about a month ago, and have had nothing but trouble with it. I agree with previous comments that it is so frustrating trying to sort anything out with them, particularly when you can only contact them by email. I think I only got a response because I left messages via Facebook as I do not get the sense at all that anyone is actually checking their regular email inbox.

I have had constant problems trying to log in, and it is a really hit and miss affair. What set me off googling tonight was that, having finally managed to log in, I thought I would try and check the "free" email address they had issued me. I have been trying to do this off and on since about 4pm, and it is midnight now. I keep getting an error message that the server is busy - how busy can they be at this time?

I wonder if anyone else is currently experiencing the same problems. I would love to hear.


----------



## Paws for Anna

padifoot said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am on dog walking now, and it has come to my attention that something isn't quite right- it may just be me but I'd love to hear what other people think on this.
> 
> I spoke to someone a few weeks ago and they said it isn't a good website because she lives in the North and all the jobs posted are in the South of England. And now I come to think of it when I look on it, all the jobs are pretty much up North and I live in the South. (Different to what she had said)
> 
> Then I replied to a dog owners job wanting her dog walked- and I gave the perfect letter. The next day, on the left of the page it had said- here are a few of our happy dog owners. I'm like what!!!!! I literally replied to her ad the day she put it up, and the application doesn't close till 2 weeks, and the site is already saying she has chosen a walker.
> 
> So now I'm thinking are these job ads delayed to some people, so they do not have a chance?
> 
> I am now worried that what if the website was built, where they have a company behind it who take all the jobs in a certain area? I know it sounds bizzare. But I am getting a little concerned with the limited jobs in my area and how no one replies to my job applicants and jobs are already filled before the ad closes.
> 
> I hope thats not too confusing and you kinda got the drift of what I am saying.
> 
> I love the site, but its not really bringing me customers and I don't know if I am doing something wrong or the site itself??
> 
> Thanks


Hi there I have been on this site for nearly three months and still no job in sight? I had three perfect jobs for me in my area and I am perfectly qualified for all three. I complained to Kevin in admin and he said don't worry it will happen for you soon? I applied for jobs further afield to test the water and still nothing? I looked at the reviews for this company and someone on it said now! exact same thing, I wish I had listened now


----------



## Marcel909

sound great


----------

